# Parlantes Caseros con unos Sony SS-D170



## GambiT (Jul 21, 2014)

Buenas gente, como les va? Vengo a hacerles unas preguntas desde mi TOTAL y COMPLETA ignorancia sobre cualquier tema referido a Audio jajaja.

Les comento y trato de ser breve. Encontre tirados cerca de casa un par de "parlantes" marca Sony que por el estado en el que estan (muy maltrechos) estoy seguro que pueden llegar a tener 7/8 años, sino más. La cosa es que me los traje a casa, con la intencion de probarlos primero, y luego si puedo actualizarlos!
Debido a que estoy estudiando, vivo en un depto. Me pude traer mi pc de escritorio pero no el "minicomponente" que utilizaba como sistema de audio. Por lo que, por ahora, me tengo que conformar con unos parlantecitos genericos esos que valen 2 mangos, que suelen traer las compus de bajo presupuesto por defecto jajaja.

Por eso, queria aprovechar para ver si podia cambiarlos, el caso es que al no saber absolutamente nada sobre el tema, me es muy dificil todo. Para que se den una idea, no se ni lo que es una potencia (en realidad si, pero no que funcion cumple), un tweeter, un bafle, no se de marcas, ni de precios, ni qué y dónde conviene comprar.

Entonces en pocas palabras no puedo actualizar sin estar informado, por lo que venía a pedirles una mano a quien este dispuesto a decirme que puedo hacer con estas cajas, que cantidad laburo necesitan (obviando la pintura y seguramente lijado, barnizado,etc), que deberia comprar y como encarar este "proyecto".

No puedo darles un presupuesto de lo que me gustaria o puedo gastar, porque juro que no tengo idea de los precios de nada, me gustaria escuchar opiniones justificadas, consejos y cualquier cosa que se les cruce por la cabeza que pueda servirme. La idea es orientar todo a unos parlantes que pueda usar en la compu, para escuchar musica, mirar peliculas o jugar los ultimos juegos (sobre todo esto, tengo pc gamer) y que me brinde buen sonido. No me voy a lo grande con cosas de ultima generacion, no se equivoquen, porque tampoco es esa la idea jajaja

Como ultimo les comento que pude ver el modelo de los parlantes, son unos "Sony SS-D170". Les dejo un par de fotos para que vean el estado en el que estan y me digan si conviene o no seguir con eso.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por leer todo! Abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

Primero probalos a ver si funcionan , podrías hacerlo con tus parlantes de dos mangos , desarmá el que solo tiene el parlante , desconectale el parlantecito y conectá primero un bafle y luego el otro , a ver que tal . . .


----------



## GambiT (Jul 21, 2014)

Perdon, me hablaste en chino. Como deberia hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

De tus parlantes de dos pesos , quitale los tornillos y desarmá al que lleva solo el parlante y no tiene controles (perillas ni botones)

Desconecta el parlantecito y conecta esos dos cables a uno de tus bafles encontrado y lo pruebas , luego con el otro , así sabemos si funcionan bien y cómo seguir.

Saludos !


----------



## GambiT (Jul 21, 2014)

Ahí está mucho mejor jajaja. Dale, pruebo y comento, gracias viejo!



Desarmé el parlante que me dijiste, pero los cablecitos estan soldados, si los saco no tengo forma de volver a colocarlos en el parlante chiquito si no es con soldadora? Yo para no romper los chiquitos, no es la idea tampoco, o con cinta aisladora puedo fijarlos y vuelve andar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

Cortalos a cinco centímetros así podés volver a empalmarlos con cinta aisladora


----------



## GambiT (Jul 21, 2014)

Pude hacer lo que me dijiste! Me siento un crack (?. Mirá, solo me anduvo 1 de los parlantes que en el caso de las fotos, es el que esta a la izquierda, que no le sale el cable por el frente. 
 Contento porque anduvo no significa que no quiera actualizarlos con cosas nuevas, ahora si podes responderme todo el post jajaja, y tambien el por qué puede que no funcione el otro parlante. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

Bien ahí , uno ya te anda  !

Quitale la tapa a ver si no está desconectado-arrancado el cable


----------



## GambiT (Jul 21, 2014)

Ese es otro problema, son integros sin "tapa". Como una caja entera, solo puedo desatornillarle cada parlante, pero no puedo abrirlo desde atras o algun costado jaja



Pude sacar el bafle mas grande y mirar adentro, por lo que ví, esta todo conectado bien y sin fallas. Lo que me hace suponer que esten rotos los bafles nada mas (dicho sea de paso el mas grande tiene un pequeño agujerito en el cono).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

El agujerito no sería el problema , fijate si no tiene cortados uno de los  cables flexibles que hay detrás del cono


----------



## GambiT (Jul 21, 2014)

No, revise todo pero no encuentro algo raro, suelto, o mal conectado que puede llegar a ver. O va mas allá de mis conocimientos



Suponiendo que no ande este ultimo, y quisiera armar ambos denuevo, con cosas nuevas como dije al principio. Que me convendria comprar? Cuanto laburo necesita? que opinas vos, si vale la pena o no la caja, para poner algo nuevo y arreglarla un toque.

Dejo el manual que encontre del aparato si es que sirve


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 22, 2014)

Compañero Bambit, no es que no haya quién pueda darte una mano sino que lo que estás tratando de hacer es hago de lo más sencillo y el sólo leer todo el tutorial que te hizo don DOSME ya queda en"le está diciendo paso a paso y no entiende"
por otro lado y con respecto a que sí puedes hacerlos nuevo con nuevos componentes es SI se puede
necesitas comprar los parlantes más o menos parecidos a los que tenés y conectarlos así mismo como están los originales
lo de cuanto tiempo ya depende de cada uno y lo del costo depende de los parlantes que le pongas



por supuesto que el sonido resultante jamás será igual al que tenían los originales pero como es una caja de baja potencia no te preocupes, a menos que quieras hacerlo en calidad profesional.


----------



## GambiT (Jul 22, 2014)

No, a lo que me referia a dar una mano es con el tema de si quiero comprar nuevos, que compro? Lo que me explico Dosmetros ya hice hasta lo que pude, en ese sentido me re sirvio y pude ver lo que me andaba y lo que no, se lo agradezco.
Ahora si tengo intenciones de comprar woofers y tweeter de la misma medida para colocar nuevos, que marca compro, que potencia,etc? A eso voy


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 22, 2014)

Te diría que para ahorrarte el trabajo de tener que sintonizar de vuelta las cajas te compres parlantes lo más parecidos posible a los que ya tienen.
Eso en cuanto a potencia "Watts" e impedancia "Ohms" o de lo contrario vas a tener que volver a sintonizar las cajas y eso ya es mucho más laborioso.
En cuanto a precio: no hay necesidad de que sean los más caros pero sí queres un buen sonido tené en cuenta de que tampoco sean los muy baratos, algo intermedio va bien.
En Mercadolibre encontras miles
Suerte!!!


----------



## GambiT (Jul 22, 2014)

Si, esa es mi intencion, comprar 2 woofer de 6'' y 2 tweeter de 2'', las mismas medidas a los originales. Lo que pasa a la hora de Potencia e Impedancia es que no me marca por ningun lado, no dice ni en el manual, ni atras de los parlantes, ni en caja.. nada. Por eso, mas o menos, que seria lo recomendable que aguante en watts (en ambos woofer y tweeter) para usarlos para escuchar musica, juegos y alguna que otra previa con amigos?


----------



## felixreal (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooolaquetal!!

Una cosa fácil, es con una pila de 1,5v por ejemplo, de un mando a distancia, conectarla al altavoz, si éste está bien, debería "botar" hacia adentro o hacia afuera, dependiendo de la polaridad. Si el altavoz no se mueve, está mal.
Luego, con un multitester en escala de 200 Ohmios, medir la resistencia electrica del altavoz, si es de 8 Ohmios de impedancia, nos debe dar una resistencia de unos 5,7-6 Ohmios, si es de 4 Ohmios de impedancia, nos debe dar unos 2,5-2,8 Ohmios de resistencia.
 En cuanto a la potencia, un altavoz de 25-40W es más que suficiente, dejando uno de unos 10w para agudos.
 Y si quieres hacerlo mejor, comprar dos woofer y dos tweeter, y ya se dejan las dos cajas por lo menos sonando igual, bien o mal, pero igual. En esas medidas y potencias los hay muy baratos.

Saludos


----------



## GambiT (Jul 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias genio! 

Voy a probar lo de la Pila, y lo del Multitester te lo debo hasta que le pida uno por ahì. Entonces, vos decis que entre 25-40W andaria bien, justamente estaba viendo unos woofer Jahro de 50w que estaban en buen precio.
En el caso de conseguir algun altavoz no tan caro de 100w, no deberia haber problema no?, valdria la pena ir por ese? Solo cambiaria la potencia y hasta donde puedo llevar el sonido sin que se sature, o tengo un concepto erroneo?
Y los tweeter en que potencia vienen o deberia poner? 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2014)

Esos bafles cuesta mas o menos :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-515795406-parlante-sony-multi-ambience-speaker-system-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-514194097-parlantes-sanyo-sony-technics-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-513525748-parlantes-sony-estado-muy-bueno-oportunidad-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-510533083-parlantes-sony-ss-h77-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-508522009-parlantes-sony-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-512061738-parlantes-sony-ss-h1600-made-in-japan-zarate-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-511823720-parlantes-sony-audio-de-madera-mod-ss-h10-de-375-w-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-515524306-bafles-parlante-sony-ss-h170-japon-3-vias-6-omhs-40-w-cu-_JM_

 Y los parlantes : 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-515061670-parlantes-oti-6-5-80w-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-509206970-parlante-p-minicomponente-65-pulgadas-6-ohms-60wx-uniddo-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-514307505-sub-woofers-65-pulgadas-150watts-foxtex-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-511839203-parlante-6-pulgadas-6-ohms-50-watts-para-minicomponentes-_JM_

No se si te conviene repararlos , salvo con el de 90 $  , o buscá algun par de bafles baratos que no le funcione uno de los parlantes y le metés el tuyo 

Saludos !


----------



## GambiT (Jul 22, 2014)

No me estas entendiendo Dosmetros jajaja, quiero conservar las cajas que mostré en el primer post y a esas cambiarle los woofer y tweeters! 

Sin embargo vi las publicaciones de parlantes que pusiste, estan espectaculares los precios, pero no afecta en nada la marca con la calidad del sonido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2014)

Si afecta , lo ideal sería cambiar los dos woofers juntos , y el mas barato que vi cuesta 80 pesos USADO c/u (te puse el link)

Y hay algunos woofwers de 190 $ cada uno 

(Mediste los dos rango medio y los dos agudos con una pila a ver si hace ruidito ?)

Por eso te decía que te fijes lo que valen andando y bonitos a ver hasta dónde te conviene gastar (poco )


----------



## GambiT (Jul 25, 2014)

Otra vez los molesto jajaja, miren consegui estas 3 potencias antiguas de marcas Audison para conectar a los parlantes anteriores.  Las 3 andan pero tienen estas salidas raras (2 con las salidas iguales y la 3ra con otro tipo) que yo sinceramente ni idea, ustedes me diran como puedo hacer para conectar los bafles? Cada uno tiene los cablecitos rojo y negro pelados, necesito algun tipo de adaptador? Y otra cosa, como puedo saber la potencia rms del amplificador?

Saludos!

Casi me olvido de subir las fotos jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2014)

Se llaman fichas DIN para parlantes , de moda en los años 70'

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...zNsQSl5IGgDQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628

Podés ponerle de éstas :


----------



## GambiT (Jul 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se llaman fichas DIN para parlantes , de moda en los años 70'
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...zNsQSl5IGgDQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628
> 
> ...



Gracias genio, andarían para los 2 tipos de salidas? porque fijate que la 3era es un toque diferente o me parece a mi nomas. Funcionarian como adaptador, de un lado para los cablecitos y el otro lado se engancha a la salida del ampli?

Entonces voy a un local de electronica y le pido esas "fichas" o conectores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2014)

Los tuyos son *todos* DIN para parlante , unos macho y otros hembra.

Si , compralos como "conectores de salida de parlantes para amplificador"


----------



## GambiT (Ago 1, 2014)

Yo denuevo!

Ya con la idea de comprar algo nuevo, se me vino una duda muy importante, el tema de la conexion de los mismos, la impedancia, etc.

En otro foro, un usuario me recomendo que consiga ambos (woofer y tweeter) de una impedancia de 4 ohms, asi los conectaba en "serie" y obtendria una caja de 8omhs totales. Que dicha conexion es facil, y para lo que busco no me deberia complicar demasiado.

Ahora las dudas son que, en mi caso, con el amplificador que consegui, por lo que se, me entrega algo de 40w por canal que fue lo que pude averiguar, pero no obstante, NO tengo idea la impedancia que bancan.

Por lo tanto:
- Es factible 2 cajas de 8 ohms? Esta bien lo que me dijo, esto de conectar en "serie"?
- Hay alguna manera de saber que impedancia trabaja el ampli?
- Que me recomendarian ustedes?

Suponiendo que esto está bien y adelantando pasos, si tuviera ya todo comprado como para empezar a armar. 
- Deberia conectar todo como ya venia anteriormente? (les dejo un dibujo que hice en paint de como venia armado jaja)
- Hay alguna otra manera de conectarlo?

Estoy abierto a escuchar cualquier tipo de consejo. Por lo tanto, cualquier cosa que crean que sea mas "recomendada" o como se deberia hacer comentenlo bien detallado por favor.

Saludos y gracias! Les adjunto la imagen. Lo que dibuje en gris supongo que es un capasitor o algo asi, ustedes me diran que funcion cumple. Obviamente tengo las 2 cajas iguales y con la misma conexion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2014)

GambiT dijo:


> . . . . En otro foro, un usuario me recomendo que consiga ambos (woofer y tweeter) de una impedancia de 4 ohms, asi los conectaba en "serie" y obtendria una caja de 8omhs totales. Que dicha conexion es facil, y para lo que busco no me deberia complicar demasiado.


Eso es un *! Mamarracho ¡*


> Ahora las dudas son que, en mi caso, con el amplificador que consegui, por lo que se, me entrega algo de 40w por canal que fue lo que pude averiguar, pero no obstante, NO tengo idea la impedancia que bancan.
> 
> Por lo tanto:
> - Es factible 2 cajas de 8 ohms? Esta bien lo que me dijo, esto de conectar en "serie"?
> ...


Un crossover


----------



## GambiT (Ago 2, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es un *! Mamarracho ¡*
> 
> Un crossover



Como seria eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Conectar un Woofer y un tweeter en SERIE , sería un vero MAMARRACHO 






Se suelen poner en *paralelo* y con un capacitor serie al tweeter , cómo aqui :

Ver el archivo adjunto 114952

O mejor con un : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=crossover+pasivo&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=4824j1881280j16


----------

